# Have you seen this?



## Avalon37

I am trying to locate the pattern for this headband, has anyone ever seen it? The picture is all over Pinterest, but I can't find the instructions.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## dorfor

She has a shop here - have looked at some of hers before.
http://www.threebirdnest.com/collections/headbands
There are some on Ravelry that come close - need to filter for yarn size, etc.


----------



## galaxycraft

dorfor said:


> She has a shop here - have looked at some of hers before.
> http://www.threebirdnest.com/collections/headbands
> There are some on Ravelry that come close - need to filter for yarn size, etc.


Yup, same model, same back drop.
But I don't see this particular one.
http://www.threebirdnest.com/collections/headbands/cozy?page=2


----------



## Naughty Knitter

I googled Spiral headband knit pattern and came up with several

Try this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-ribbed-headband


----------



## Margarette

Has anyone found this pattern yet?


----------



## mamarose22

It looks like it might be 2 rows garter with 1 row of stockinette done on the diagonal.


----------



## jeandu74

Esta el video del punto en YouTube se llama punto Diagonal 3 
Hacía la derecha


----------

